# German Tunnel Complex - Jersey



## Spooky (Apr 25, 2008)

A few pics of the Ho2 tunnel complex in Jersey taken late last year. There are a number of tunnels over here most of which have been 'done' over the last 18 months or so and most can be seen on http://unseenjersey.proboards82.com/

The pics




































Cheers
Spooky


----------



## smileysal (Apr 25, 2008)

Love this. Love the lighting of the tunnels too. Whereabouts in Jersey is it? (roughly lol). Do these tunnels connect to any others? Sorry for all the questions, really interested in these. 

Great pics, looks like a brilliant place to explore. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree Sal, that place looks great really like Pic 5


----------



## Super Slueth (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks for the pics Spooky. It looks a really great explore.


----------



## Spooky (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers guys. These tunnels are in St Peters Valley, there are/were several that are doable and one open to the public.

Moomins site is worth a look http://www.explorationcentral.co.uk/ it was him that sparked all the re-interest in Jsy tunnels also the unseenjersy site.

Cheers
Spooky


----------



## Neosea (Apr 25, 2008)

The channel islands are a cool place to visit for many reasons. Chock full of WWII defences it makes a good explore. Love the tunnels


----------



## melvinbmx (Apr 25, 2008)

Great shots! Would love to get down some tunnels like these.


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 25, 2008)

Good stuff, how long do the tunnels go on for?


----------



## MonkeyGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

great looking explore! love the 3rd and last shot


----------



## cogito (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent stuff! I know there's even more on Guernsey, a friend of mine found a way into a massively long tunnel there a few years ago, still had german military vehicles and all sorts in there... He had a few shots of the place but I've not heard any more on it.

Worth checking out.


----------

